# Wife of Possesed Bloodhound



## widow bloodhound (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi All,
I am Widow Bloodhound at least 300 days out of the year. I get him back usually from Thanksgiving until the new year and then the ideas for Halloween start coming back! I wanted to thank you all for this forum. He is having a Howling Good Time! Keep up the good work!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome widow! Do you make props too? (probably not, or you wouldn't be a widow 300+ days out of the year??) You know, we can fix that for you!
Stick around and you'll catch the fever too....kinda like the flu. 
Glad to have you here on the forum! Maybe we can get a section just for the spouses to chat while we are prop making! LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome WB..
yup you willl soon be joining him and then the kids will and then your friends and thier friends muahhhhhh


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome widow!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scare-utations!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome. You will soon be joining the fun.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

It is just a matter of time WB. you will be at it soon.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Widow!


----------



## widow bloodhound (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you all for your Welcomes! Actually, I would like to think I am the creative force behind the Bloodhound's Labor!!! Just kidding, He comes up with all of the great ideas and ocassionally I get to give my input. My biggest joy is watching the kick he gets out of building and the feedback he gets from the kiddo's and adults alike. Today was the graveyard fence, but he had a hard time dragging me away from the football games to help. I did go buy batteries for the digital camera though and we are hoping to have some pics up in the next day or two. I am enjoying your sight alot and am starting think maybe Bloodhound's possesion is contagious??


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello-my love.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

If you're going to catch any sort of bug, halloweening is the best one to catch.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome WB!!! It looks like you're already getting sucked in. You're up to 2 posts already.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like em hounddogs.


----------

